# deciding between a maine coon or ocicat kitten Help!



## NeonKitten (Mar 14, 2009)

i'm looking to get a kitten and i've narrowed it down to a maine coon or and ocicat. i have a papillon who is 2 and needs a friend to play with so i need a kitty who will be good for him. i've heard that both cats are good with dogs but then i've heard they weren't too. i just wanted some input from people who have owned either cat on how you like there temperment and stuff

Thanks so much!


----------



## frankenkitty71 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi! We have an ocicat and he took very well to our new kitten. He grooms the kitten and curls up with him. I'm not sure if that is any indication of how they would be with a dog though. The only thing I would say is that he "talks" A LOT!!! He is very loud and kind of howls frequently, loudly, for long durations. And we can't figure out what he is talking about? He doesn't want food or attention or anything else we can think of. On the other hand, we have a friend who has a Maine Coon and that breed doesn't talk at all so when they want attention they punch or hit something to make noise. Like a trash can or a door. I don't know if that is any help. I would say save a cat's life and rescue it from a shelter. The best cat I have is black and white and looks like hitler!!! Best Wishes and Good Luck!!!!


----------



## Skin*Deep (Mar 14, 2009)

I have a maine coon who will turn 17 this year. she has always been super gentle with my children, and very tolerant of my dogs. we have three dogs, a very large german shepherd, a lab, and a chihuahua, we also have three other cats, two who are about as old as she is, and one that is only about 2 years old....when i was in college I worked at a vet clinic, and I fostered a lot of animals - evern a sugar glider once- and this cat has been the most accepting, tolerant pet I've ever seen. Also a very good hunter, she keeps the yard and garage clear of vermin......and at her age - no major health issues to speak of. when we move and have to get a new vet, sometimes I even have a hard time getting them to believe how old she is!! she is just in such good health! good luck with your new kitty, whichever you decide!


----------



## Titty (Mar 14, 2009)

I have an adorable 5 year old long haired Maine Coon female 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





She is AMAZING.  Will cuddle with you, children friendly, she still has her claws but does not scratch! We had a doberman (BIG BIG BIG dog) and she just would go outside with him.  He was a puppy when she was grown though.

She is very healthy and is low maintenance even though she is a long haired cat.  She does not have matted fur or anything.

My suggestion is, get both cats!! Hehehe.  You will become a crazy cat lady with more and more cats.


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 15, 2009)

whatever you choose, i hope that you will be getting your cat from a shelter. There are all kinds of breed specific shelters out there.
This way you are saving a life, and you're not supporting any breeders. woot!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 15, 2009)

^^Many breeders are good, whats your problem with buying from a registered breeder??

I would go with  Maine Coon! Such lovely cats, I almost bought one a few years back


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 15, 2009)

im not fond of breeding animals for profit, but thats just me.

Why would someone not rescue a cat from a shelter and save their life rather than supporting a system that leads to the deaths of so many animals.
Thats my two cents. and thats all i'll say here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



good luck with the kitten, whatever you choose.


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 15, 2009)

Not all breeders breed for profit, thats extremely narrow sighted. Many breeders breed for standard and breed improvement. 

As for why not save a life?? Many people prefer to buy a kitten that has been bred for temperament - not all rescue cats have good tempers, though admittedly its not their fault in many cases.

Many people prefer pedigrees where heritage is known - health disorders and traits are much more certain when the pedigree of the animal is known.

There are LOTS of reasons to buy from a breeder - these are just some.

The death of so many animals comes from irresponsible people - NOT breeders. Most breeders in this country (AU) desex before they even leave the breeder - and we are talking about registered breeders - not backyarders.

I also hope you get a lovely kitten whoever you choose to buy from 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I would personally never buy anything BUT a pedigreed cat from a registered breeder, buts thats my personal preference


----------



## ImMACnificent (Mar 15, 2009)

I, too, am against any sort of breeding (no matter how humane it is). It sickens me that thousands of animals are put to sleep because the shelters are overpopulated, meanwhile people are going to petstores and spending hundreds of dollars for a pet. I understand that buying from a petstore is different from a breeder, but my opinion is that saving a life is more important. I know that there are breeders that care a lot for the animals they breed, but regardless, I prefer adoption and rescuing because I feel much more worthy knowing that the animal was not sending money into the pocket of someone that might or might not give a crap about the life they are going to have.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 15, 2009)

I think where and how one decides to buy their animals is their own personal choice...She asked for an opinion on the type of animal based on temperment..not where to get it from. 

Good luck in your kitty choice from the place of your choice...I am sure which ever one you choose you will be happy with.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_im not fond of breeding animals for profit, but thats just me.

Why would someone not rescue a cat from a shelter and save their life rather than supporting a system that leads to the deaths of so many animals.
Thats my two cents. and thats all i'll say here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



good luck with the kitten, whatever you choose._


----------



## ImMACnificent (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_





I think where and how one decides to buy their animals is their own personal choice...She asked for an opinion on the type of animal based on temperment..not where to get it from. 

Good luck in your kitty choice from the place of your choice...I am sure which ever one you choose you will be happy with._

 

There are also lots of misinformed, miseducated people out there that don't know much about the industry and what goes on.

I think it's highly effective for people to tell people their options.

For instance, when I got my cocker spaniel from a rescue, I had him at the petstore to buy food. A woman came up and asked what breeder I got him from. I told her he came from a rescue. The woman said "You got your full blooded cocker from a rescue?! I had no idea you could adopt a full breed like that!". That was pretty shocking to me that this woman didn't know that. That's why I think it's necessary sometimes to let people know that there ARE options out there.

I don't think anyone is trying to push their opinions on others, but it is fair to know that there are plenty of other options besides going to a breeder or petstore like most people are prone to do the second they decide to get an animal.


----------



## NeonKitten (Mar 15, 2009)

thanks so much for all of your imputs!! my mom has always had rescue cats and i love them but they are the most odd tempered cats i've ever met. they don't get along with my dog whatsoever they just run away and thats not something i need in a cat. i love rescue animals and have gotten my dogs with the exception on jack( who is who i need the cat for) this way but i really want to go with a breeder so i can get the temperment i need the cat to have. 

i want to thank everyone for their advice and experience. i think i have decided on getting a maine coon. i love the way they look and am glad to hear that what i've read about their temperments is true. there is a cat show here every year and i've met a breeder today that has beautiful girls and they are not that much money but have wonderful personalities. she breeds because she loves the animals and only has about 2 litters a year. she also waits until the cats are 12 weeks old i believe to make sure if they have any help problems it shows and that they get plenty of socializing with the momma. she also has dogs so the kitten will be good with them. i hope to be getting a kitten soon and will most pictures in the pet sticky when i do.

if anyone else has either cat i'd still like to hear other experiences and thanks again to everyone who has posted already!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 15, 2009)

^^ I don't have either kitty so can't give you advice on their temperment...But please post pictures when you get her!!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice choice!!! Maine Coons are gorgeous - I love seeimg them on the showbenches and often thought I would get one - dont think they would get on well with my british shorthair though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe


----------



## HustleRose (Mar 15, 2009)

there are a lot of animals in shelters that didn't ask to be born and not wanted unlike breeders who make the choice for these animals to be born.

that's the difference.

no offense, you can do what you want, but imo i'd never "buy" an animal from a breeder.

i have four amazing dogs that i got from various shelters in the nyc area, plus 2 cats - one that was given to me from someone that couldn't keep it and the other was a stray i rescued.

good luck with the cat though.


----------



## NeonKitten (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HustleRose* 

 
_there are a lot of animals in shelters that didn't ask to be born and not wanted unlike breeders who make the choice for these animals to be born.

that's the difference.

no offense, you can do what you want, but imo i'd never "buy" an animal from a breeder.

i have four amazing dogs that i got from various shelters in the nyc area, plus 2 cats - one that was given to me from someone that couldn't keep it and the other was a stray i rescued.

good luck with the cat though._

 
she my problem is rescue cats is that they don't always have the best temperments. my moms cats hate my dog. so what happens if i get this mutt cat and then it hates the dog it is intended for and then what? i take it back and try again? i'm getting a ct from a breeder because i know who its parents are, what they are like, if any disease or illness exsists in the line and how the temperment will be. its great if you can adobt a cat from a shelter and it adapt to your household but i want to be certain the cat will be healthy and know that its line has been tested and chosen to make sure there is no disease. many shelter cats since they are born to outside homeless cats can have unknown disease later in life that may even effect my dog. i want to prevent that. 

i understand where your coming from and i have rescued and homed many dogs to make sure they have a good solid life but i'm looking at a narrow window to make this work and these two breeds are the best and since they are rare i have to go with a breeder to make sure i'm getting a great cat.

plus its not the breeders fault that many cats are homeless. if people spayed and nutured their pets we wouldn't have such a problem but many people a ignorant and don't so we end up with unknown lineage and who knows what disease.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImMACnificent* 

 
_I, too, am against any sort of breeding (no matter how humane it is). It sickens me that thousands of animals are put to sleep because the shelters are overpopulated, meanwhile people are going to petstores and spending hundreds of dollars for a pet. I understand that buying from a petstore is different from a breeder, *but my opinion is that saving a life is more important*._

 
And you don't feel this is not making her feeling bad about her choice to get her cat from a breeder....


----------



## ImMACnificent (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_And this is not making her feeling bad about her choice?_

 
She can feel however she wants to feel about it. I stated MY OWN FEELINGS (which is okay, if you want to keep questioning that) about breeding.

I never was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mg so if you dont do this, that means you pretty much suck:

She doesnt appear to feel "bad" about her choice at all, so why are you still worrying about that?


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 15, 2009)

Ok ....for the same reason she has made her choice on where she is getting it from...why are you STILL worried about her getting it from the shelter and why she doesn't want a shelter cat???? For the same reason I guess...


----------



## aleksis210 (Mar 15, 2009)

I've had A LOT of cats and they all came from shelters, they have always gotten along with the dogs that I had previously and the dog I live with now...the trick is to search for a very calm cat, that doesn't need a lot of attention. It takes about a month or so for them to get a long, as long the cat is young enough to grow on the dog they will do fine together. There are a lot of full breeds at shelters, a pure bloodline doesn't guarantee temperament. Just go take a look, I've gotten a full blood siamese from a shelter and I've seen ragdolls<3 as well! They may even have full breed rescue agencies like they do for dogs...just type in what kind of cat you want plus 'rescue'. It'll be a lot cheaper and you'll be funding an important cause! Good luck! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Oh, here you go! Maine Coon Rescue


----------



## Dice1233 (Mar 15, 2009)

Good luck with your little maine coon - and post pictures when you get her/him.  I would ask the breeder if she's had echocardiograms done on the parents, as maine coons are predisposed to hypertrophic cardiomyopathy.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dice1233* 

 
_Good luck with your little maine coon - and post pictures when you get her/him.  I would ask the breeder if she's had echocardiograms done on the parents, as maine coons are predisposed to hypertrophic cardiomyopathy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I don't know what that means........but I second that! ;P


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImMACnificent* 

 
_Why do you think that only going through a breeder would mean you get a "great cat"?

That sounds kind of ignorant, sorry to say._

 

Crikey... I dont think you get it. She chose a breeder. And for the poster above - a pureblood cat DOES give a greater certainty for temperament. For those of you are assuming that your "pureblood" rescued from the shelter is actually a pedigree you'd better think again. Almost all of the cats in those shelters are CROSSBREEDS - and since they DONT have a pedigree you simply cannot say they are purebloods - regardless of what they look like. Even if they are purebloods you also cannot say if they have had relevant breed tests etc etc..... many of them are not bred to standard and two pureblood cats DONT equal quality breeding. Registered breeders take great care to make sure matings are compatible to ensure that progent are born to standard and that they look and behave like the breed they are supposed to be!!! Nor can you say that they are healthy and disease free. Most of them a bred by backyard breeders who plain dont give a fuck about what they are doing..... 

Registered breeders take a lot of care and time in choosing suitable matings, testing for known health disorders etc etc 

For the record I think the OP has done exactly the right thing in choosing the best quality kitten she can from a breeder. The Maine Coon actually have known health disorders and its very important that her kitten be screened - if I were choosing an animal to be my lifelong buddy I would want to make sure it was healthy, pedigreed and matched the breed standard for type and temperament. End of story.

Rescuing is fine, by all means - these cats still need homes. But registered breeders - and let me make that distinction - REGISTERED - NOT backyarders - serve a purpose. Without them there wouldnt BE breeds of cats.... they would all be moggie crossbreds of unknown inheritance otherwise, and you would soon stop seeing your "Bargain" so called purebloods at pounds.


----------



## aleksis210 (Mar 15, 2009)

It may give a _greater_ certainty, but seriously...it's just a cat....not like a lion or something that may eat your dog...lol saving lives is important and who cares if the cat is a little mixed...as long as it's beautiful and you love it and most of all it gets along with the girls dog, does it really matter? Purebreds are a wonderful thing, BUT she doesn't plan on breeding them herself so it's really not too important...JUST MY OPINION oh and p.s. mixed cats live A LOT longer...(if that's what you were implying)


----------



## HustleRose (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NeonKitten* 

 
_she my problem is rescue cats is that they don't always have the best temperments. my moms cats hate my dog. so what happens if i get this mutt cat and then it hates the dog it is intended for and then what? i take it back and try again?_

 

first of all, "mutt cat" sounds like you're just trying to say "piece of shit cat", no offense but that's how i am reading it. 

secondly, you do know that most shelters let you bring in your animal to meet your prospective new animal to see if they get along, in fact a lot of shelters require it. just because you get a cat from a breeder does not mean it will get along with your other animals. it's always going to be a 50/50 shot. 

like i said, i wish you good look in your search for a kitty, and you can do what you want to do - it's your decision. i'm just stating my opinion and i hope it does not offend you, this is not my intention.


----------



## HustleRose (Mar 15, 2009)

ps, i grew up with 2 purebred siamese cats. my mother loveeeeed this specific breed. and let me tell you something, one was the nicest cat you'll ever meet and the other was a complete and total jerk. so like i said - 50/50 shot.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 15, 2009)

enough.


----------



## frankenkitty71 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi There! I'm so excited for you to get a kitten! We have 3 cats and don't have a big enough place to have any more or I'd have a thousand! I saw a TV show once about adopting pets and it really taught me a lesson. It said that you should "interview" the animals to see if their temperment is what you need for your household. For dogs it suggested bringing a can with coins in it and then shaking it around the dogs to see how they react. If they are calm and inquisitive or if they bark and lash out or they hide behind someone and don't come out. Does that make sense how you could read an animal's temperment? I interviewed all of my kittens this way (excluding my husband's ocicat-I love cats so much but that cat is an asshole) and I ended up with sweet awesome cats! I spent a long time going from cage to cage and talked to each cat and some swatted at me, some retreated back into the cage and shook in fear, some hissed and charged the cage door, and one flopped down and rolled over to show me his belly and purred! So you know which one I took! And I love the suggestion someone posted about bringing your dog in to meet the cats! All this may sound like common sense but the info really helped me! Best Wishes! Please post pics of your new "baby" !!!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 18, 2009)

i'm getting a gerbil


----------



## ImMACnificent (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i'm getting a gerbil_

 

I'm not sure where you are getting it from but maybe try petfinder.com...


----------



## *Stargazer* (Mar 18, 2009)

Is your breeder going to allow you to return the cat if it doesn't get along with your dog?


----------



## tremorviolet (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImMACnificent* 

 
_I'm not sure where you are getting it from but maybe try petfinder.com...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, there are a lot of foster and rescue groups on Petfinder; it's where I got my Maine Coon mix.  The people on there are serious about finding good homes for the pets and make you promise to call them so they can take back the animal if it isn't a good fix.  The first kitty I got was great but just too active for my older kitty; the rescue group was happy to take him back and I eventually foudn a nice, calm kitty to keep my cat company.


----------



## concertina (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_Is your breeder going to allow you to return the cat if it doesn't get along with your dog?_

 

If they're worth anything, they will. But yes, thats a good question to ask. Or rather, if your breeder is worth a damn, they'll ask *YOU* all the questions and make you sign a form saying that if you need to relinquish the animal, you'll contact them first. 

That said, Maine Coons are fucking awesome cats. They're like dogs...but cats. I love them. Very even temperament and good with kids and good with other animals and easily adaptable to different lifestyles. 

If I was ever to get a cat, it'd be a Maine Coon. They are the most chill, fun cats in the damn world. 

There are quite a few rescue organizations that work with Maine Coons, if you're looking to up your Karma. But if you want a kitten, and all the work and responsibility that goes with it, and you do your research and find a *good* breeder, then that is 100% your choice and NO ONE should give you shit for it. Period.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tremorviolet* 

 
_Yeah, there are a lot of foster and rescue groups on Petfinder; it's where I got my Maine Coon mix.  The people on there are serious about finding good homes for the pets and make you promise to call them so they can take back the animal if it isn't a good fix.  The first kitty I got was great but just too active for my older kitty; the rescue group was happy to take him back and I eventually foudn a nice, calm kitty to keep my cat company._

 

Definitely. I love petfinder. It's not all sketchy like craigslist where most of them are posing as adoption agencies with "fees" which are most of the time breeders trying to sell their puppies.

Petfinder is where I found my full blooded cocker spaniel who is from a cocker rescue. There are TONS of full blooded dog rescues around here. Boston terrier, cocker spaniel, westies, etc. I was shocked! Most of them have made their way through the system from puppy mills, which is why most of them are full blooded. Sadly, most of them have a lot of emotional issues because of being from the mills. I don't know much about my dog's history, he was a stray, but his tail is docked, he is definitely full blood American Cocker Spaniel, buff colored. He is a bit shy but the friendliest boy around. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Attachment 8177


----------



## NeonKitten (Mar 19, 2009)

i've found a great breeder who knows my situation and is more then willing to work with me and jack. her son has a papillon so i know that her cats get along with her sons dog and she said that jack is very similar as he acts exactly like every other hyper papillon.

i really appreciate all the imput i've gotten from y'all. i can't wait to get my kitty and take pictures. hopefull i will be able to go to the cat show here in 2 weeks and see more of the breeders kitties. who knows i might find another breeder i like better. cat shows are a great place to feel people out who breed. you can see if they do it for the fame or for the love and you get to see their cats at their very best


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 19, 2009)

Yay for kitties!  My aunt had an awesome Maine Coon named Mogwai, so I'm sure you'll love him/her.  My Chewy reminds me of a mini-Maine Coon since he's so little compared to most.  They can be very large cats, especially the toms.

Can't wait to see pics!


----------

